# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  I nderuar albo dhe ju te  tjeret

## angert

I nderuar albo dhe ju te tjeret ne staf 

qe nga viti   2005   kur kam hy  ne forum  jan fshi te gjitha vargjet e mia te ma parshme    ,dhe per shkak se delirium tremens  siq e din  i gjith forumi  per shkak se  atij ju tek    te bej veprime  te zeza ne forum  me te gjith  forumistet qe  ai i shqtesonte ju vepruat sipas qejfit te ti   dhe filloj rrokullisja ime ne ket forum nen ndikimin e delirium tremens   ku askush ne forum  po thuaj se nuke donte  at njeri  rralle ndonje   fan s  i   t ij  nderaa  me mua ishte ndryshe  te gjith e dini   ju se qfar diskrimiminimi me keni be ne at kohe     por mos harroni se  un jam diskriminuar edhe n e te kaluaren nga regjimi monist     gjith jeten time dhe ne  rini   pra  keso jete    te mjere  te perndjekur    vetem e vetem qe ky popull te shoh  pak drite  jo se un personalisht kam fituar diqka -
e shof se temat dhe vargjet e vitit  2005   nuk jan ketu  dhe jan humbur bashk me shum tituj e gjurme te diskutimeve       nuk i gjej  askun  
  por ka fshirje dhe sjellje  te ashpra her pas here   pa arsye ndaj meje    dhe ju keni diskriminuar edhe ata q  eme kan mbrojtur    ka fakte per ket  sa te duash   ndersa  antaren hajla  dhe disa antre tjere i keni deklasuar ne forum    vetem pse ajo   dhe disa  u vune ne anen time pastaj disa  te tjere  kur e vrejten   se  q  do te thot  te jesh ne anen  time  u terhoqen  papasur guximin te me mbrojne  
sepse  edhe ather  me fhsiheshin temat e vargjet .
Filloj pastaj  avazin  fiori e shigjeta  jo mos shkruej ashtu e jo mos shkruej keshtu 
jo rima  jo vargu jo  ajo jo kjo    jo mungesa  e  germes  jo drejtshkrimi   ,
por lexuesit   paten organizuar ather ne vitin  2005   nji pritje   per mua  
me rastine ndonje feste  kombtare    nji numer  jo i vogel   forumistesh    me qka ju reaguat dhe me perjashtuat  nga forumi pa kurfar arsye      ,po vargjet e fshira komplet te gjitha  te vitit  2005   per  qfar arsye jan fshi       ju me trajtoni me diskriminim    i nderuar albo  dhe  me thoni  i ke ketu  i ke atje  vargjet ndersa te gjitha  i keni fshi    poashtu me ken i ndrruar nickun lirk    thua se nuk isha ktu asnjiher si lirik       ju lutem q jan keto sjellje me mua  per se mungon rrespekti ketu  ndaj meje   dhe  q  borgj ju kam un ju   qe kontriboj falas    me kontribut  si  forumistet tjere    ne vend qe te na falenderoni per mundin e djersen tone   falas  na trajtoni keshtu   per  q arsye     dhe  kam nje pyetje -
A KENI DESHIRE QE UN PERFUNDIMISHT TE LARGOHEM VULLNETARISHT NGA KY  FORUM     NES EJU STAFI  KENI DESHIRE    TE MADHE UN  MUND TE LARGOHEM VULLNETARISHT PA PROBLEM   NUK KA KURFAR   PROBLEMI
jam njeri q e kuptoj dhe largohem  nuk ka  aspak problem

----------


## angert

perseri shigjeta ka fshi disa  tituj  te mi    te vargjet pa arsy e kurfare  
le te thot ajo qka  te don por arsye  hiq nuk pat ksaj radhe  por i ka  fshi pse ajo deshti   
    e di se  as keto vargje  qe i kam shkruar ne forum  

pas nje kohe  nuk do te jen ma ne ket forum  si ato te parat   qe  u esht  zhdukur    qdo gjurme  

mendoj se ne  shqiptaret kemi vuajtur mjaft nga arbitrarizmat e regjimeve dhe imponimet 
 dhe diktatet   nga regjimet  kriminale ne te kaluaren    duke na  e  shkelur fjalene lire   dhe duke na   shkelur  me dikatature    ku me shum   etje kemi pritur liririne dhe lirine e fjales

   por  liria e  fjales  
edhe sot  po shkelet  pamshirshem     shum kund te shqiptarët     ,   perse jeni te tille  te ndjeshem    dhe  fshise  e pa mshirshme     ku  fjales i rrini gati  si kur te bie atomi  aty 
     mendoj se nuk duhet te jeni te tille  por ma  tolerant     sepse ky  forum ka pasur shum fshirje    e fshisa     per disa   jo  e  per disa  po   .
ZHDUKJA E GJURMVE  ALBO  ESHT  NJE LLOJ KRIMI    perse nuk vetedijsoheni  per ket   dhimbje qe ua shkaktoni te tjerve  pa ju pasur kush borgj ju  -
ju  zotri  albo  me sa lexova kerkoni nje njeri te humbur te aferm tuajin  ne truqi 
    para shum vitesh   ne   turqi   por si ju duket ju  kjo humbje   e gjurmve   sigurisht keq dhe ndjeni dhimbje   e  do te ishit i gezuar sikur te  keni qfar do gjurme   ndersa    gjurmet  e zhdukura jan dhimbje   ne ne kosove kemo pervioja me serbet  kriminal qe ua nxine jeten shqiptarve      ndersa mua me kallnin zemren time  ne rini  duke mi zhdukur vargjet  e asaj kohe pa mshirshem    sikur vargjet e mia  te dilnin    ne vitet  1977   albo  qfar    ndjenje   do te ugjonin te lexuesit ather  kur shkruhej vargu  im patriotik per shqiperi etnike  
ku do te ishte vargu im tash    e si do te reagonin shqiptaret ne at kohe  kur vargu i tille patriotik  ishte  kult  legjende    patriotizmi ather ishte legjende    mbi legjenda   po e analizoj tash kohen e kaluar se ather nuk ja kam diotur rendesine    vetem kam shkruar direkt  nga burimi  im   frymzues  i sinqert per atdhe   por kam shkruar per shum motive  per ikjet eshqiptarve ne turqi  regjimi ma shkelte fjalen pa mshirshem dhe vargun e  mi shkatrronte fletoret        -me shkaktonte vuajtje      ku do te ishte  vargu   im    i viteve  1977 dhe talenti 
me te cilin ne at kohe kam shkruar i ri me plot energji  te jashtzakonshme  ku me ndalej  
turri aq pa mshirshem  sepse   regjimi nuk donte  menyren dhe formen se si shkruaja  
per shkak se kishte zhdukur  shqiptar kishte perndjekur   nuk e donte bashkimin e shqiptarve  as  zogun nuk deshironte ta ndegjonte kah ciceronte kah shqiperia  se le ma ndonje poet apo autor  te talentuar ose nje amatorë   apo qka  do  te tille qe ishte patriotike e nuk i pershtatej  bashkim vllazerimitt e jugosllavise.

----------


## angert

mua me kujtohet poema e asaj kohe  qe e kam shkruar  me titull udha  e  pa kthim  ka qene  e kombinuar ne vargje e  shkruar ne vitin  1977   ku behej fjale per ikjet e shqiptarve  
kombinim  me shqiptaret e truqise dhe arbreshet e shpernguljet tjera  te shqiptarve neper periudha  

ka qene  roman me vargje te llojlloj shme   e di se qfar dhimbejsh kam pasur  kur me  jan marrë   ato vargje  pastaj  titullin me vargje  masakra t e tivarit   qe ka qene po ashtu  e kombinuar me lloj lloj vargjesh  -
mua  me kan shkatrruarq ysh ne rini   albo  per se  tash  vazhdoni shkatrrimin   ju  te forumeve   albo    dhe nuk diskutoni gjer  e gjat   por menjher mbyllni tmeat    behuni burra njeher dhe diskutoni siq  diskutohet  se nuk bjen atomi   nese  diskutohet    q  do te thot kjo menjiher fshirje menjiher  zhdukje  gjurmesh te fjales    pse    trembeni kaq shum    fjala

----------


## angert

31-12-2009, 01:19   	   #1
Albo
Shpirt Shqiptari

Maska e Albo

Anëtarësuar: 16-04-2002
Vendndodhja: Philadelphia
Postime: 11,784
Albo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëmAlbo i pazëvëndësueshëm
Dërgo një mesazh me AIM tek Albo

Kerkoj xhaxhain tim ne Turqi, Vehap Visha
kerkoj ndihme per te dhenat e xhaxhait tim te vdekur ne turqi

xhaxhai im i quajtur Vehap Visha[mbiemrin mund ta kete ndrruar ne turqi] atesia
IDRIZ emesia SINE,lindur ne Ceren -Kala e dodes rreth vitit 1897 ka emigruar ne
Turqi qe ne vitet 1918. Sipas te dhenave qe kemi ai ka banuar ne Jeni shehur me nje
province te quajtur KOJNASAR,mbasi aty ka patur edhe token e tij mbi 30 dynym.Reth
viteve 1939-40-41 ai vdiq nga nje semundje akute,ku u varros ne Stamboll tek
vorrezat EJUPSULLTAN. Ne se mund te na ndihmoni jemi te interesuar mbi te dhenat e
regjistruara ne zyren e gjendjes civile te asj kohe ne Jeniheher Kojnasar ose ne
librin e Tapive te lena ne ate kohe

Me shpres Nderime DESTAN VISHA
Albo është në linjë Shto Reputacionin e Albo Raporto Mesazhe të Pahijshme   	Përgjigju Duke Cituar



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ja se si  keni shkruar ju ne nji rast   dhe kerkoni ndihmen  por ne fakt    cicli mentalitet jeni ju   
kur kerkoni ndihmen    ndersa  per te tjeret kerki+óni zhdukje te gjurmve 
keni ju ndonje fije autokritike  ne shpirtin tuaj qe ndonjeher te drejtoheni vetvetes per diqka  
dhe  mos u  nisni  gjitmone nga pika e juaj egoiste por besojani edhe dikuj  
vuajtjen dhe ndjenjen perndryshe  nes e vetem  ne egon tuaj bazoheni    nuk mund te jeni tolerant  dhe te gjykoni drejtesine asnjiher      ashtu si ju dhemb ju per diqka i  dhemb edhe dikuj tjeter

----------


## angert

ju keni thene  se jeni shpirte shqiptari  albo   nes ejeni shpirte shqiptari  ather perse  lejuat kso sjleljesh me  shum  te tjere  dhe me angertin    qe ne vitin  2005

----------


## angert

me thoni se ku jan vargjet e mia  te fshira  ato te vitit  2005    dhe te tjerat qe i ka  fshi shigjeta  para  dy muajsh  mbi  300  tituj  pamshirshem

----------


## Preng Sherri

angert,
 Mos vajto por shkruaj një cikël tjetër me vargje:
" O ju vargjet e humbura"!
 Unë nuk t'kam lexuar dhe nuk e di se çfarë keni shkruar për t'kuptuar vlerën artistike të tyre megjithëse gjithësecili që bë vargje ( qofshin ato edhe rapsodi popullore) i ka të vetat dhe për hirë të mirësisë duhet me ja " kredhur" pak!
 E kam pas një mësuese gjuhe vetëm për një vit ( Afërdita Skënderi) dhe njihej si njëra nga poetet e para në Kosovë. Ajo, si gjimnaziste, na tregonte, shkruante poezi në një fletore dhe një ditë teksa rrinte buzë  lumit Ibër, fletorja rrëshqet në të dhe noton për të mos e parë kurrë më.
E pikëlluar nga kjo ngjarje, Ajo shkruan dhe boton, një përmbledhje me titull:
" Ibër, të lutem m'i kthe vargjet e mia".

----------


## angert

> angert,
>  Mos vajto por shkruaj një cikël tjetër me vargje:
> " O ju vargjet e humbura"!
>  Unë nuk t'kam lexuar dhe nuk e di se çfarë keni shkruar për t'kuptuar vlerën artistike të tyre megjithëse gjithësecili që bë vargje ( qofshin ato edhe rapsodi popullore) i ka të vetat dhe për hirë të mirësisë duhet me ja " kredhur" pak!
>  E kam pas një mësuese gjuhe vetëm për një vit ( Afërdita Skënderi) dhe njihej si njëra nga poetet e para në Kosovë. Ajo, si gjimnaziste, na tregonte, shkruante poezi në një fletore dhe një ditë teksa rrinte buzë  lumit Ibër, fletorja rrëshqet në të dhe noton për të mos e parë kurrë më.
> E pikëlluar nga kjo ngjarje, Ajo shkruan dhe boton, një përmbledhje me titull:
> " Ibër, të lutem m'i kthe vargjet e mia".









..........................


Nuk e di se  qka  thoni as qka shkruani   keni lexuar apo nuk keni lexuar 

   por e shof  se ka humbur rrespekti  per  njeriun   per t e   vjetrin  per te moshuarin      ka humbur rrespekti  

ndaj  krijuesve ndaj njerzve me te kaluar  te mundimshme  -

ndaj te vjeterve    dhe ka ardhur kohe e ferrit   por kjo ndodhe vetem te

shqiptart   sepse  te popujt tjere ka seriozitet dhe rrrespekt e konsiderata  

si dhe vlersohet mundi e  i munduari    por te ne  esht bastardhuar jeta dhe

  rrespekti    e solidariteti  ka egoizem  te pa  shembullt  

   sepse  kur esht fjala per te mbrojtur interesat  tuaja  te gjith bertisni deri ne 

qiell  deri mbi re   piskatni   dhe doni te ju ndegjoj dikush e te ju perkrah dikush

ndersa me hallet e tjetrit    t alleni    prandaj ju la  zoti aty ku jeni  ku e gjith

 bota     ju shef me sy  te veqant   

por  kur   ju shkaktoni dikuj ndonje dhimbje dhe padrejtesi    ather ndryshe 

 jeni      vetem per vete dini te bertisni     por do te   shkatrroheni ne  mjerimin e 

egoizmit tuaj     te qoroditur  apo jo 

  sepse koha  esht  nje absurd    qe  kohet e fundit     ka filluar  nji sjellje  mohuese   qe  nuk ka shembull    askund  
sa qe  siq me tha nji dit   nji person  vetem kur i imponohesh dikuj  ke per te krijuar  rrespekt 
    perndryshe   kot e ke   te shqiptart  rrespekt  nuk ka sot kush per  askend   
 sepse kohrat    u qoroditen por   po habitem meqense  nuk ke lexuar asnji varg  qfar  kuptimi apo logjike ka ktu  
qe ke dale  per  diskutuar  rreth keti probelemi  deri sa asnji varg nuk eke lexuar    ,ketu shihet se  ka qudira  te  disa shqiptar    qe nuk kan lexuar asnji varg dhe flasin    per  varggjet   te habite  kjo  te len pa tkest  qudira  

   egoistit  kurr nuk ja jep zoti  kot e ka         ,

keto fjalë  mos i merr persoanlisht  preng sherri   sepse nuk  e  kam   fjalen  direkt  per ty

----------


## e panjohura

> vetem te
> 
> shqiptart ...........
> 
>  piskatni dhe doni te ju ndegjoj dikush e te ju perkrah dikush
> 
> ndersa me hallet e tjetrit t alleni prandaj ju la zoti aty ku jeni ku e gjith
> 
> bota ju shef me sy te veqant


*

Hmmm,me bere te dyshoj !?Kush jemi -JU-,Po ti a nuk bene pjese tek kjo -JU-????A nuk je edhe Ti shqiptar a???*

----------


## Preng Sherri

> ..........................
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> keto fjalë  mos i merr persoanlisht  preng sherri   sepse nuk  e  kam   fjalen  direkt  per ty


Jo, Jo nuk do ta marr si diçka personale megjithëse edhe po të jetë personale duhet ta mirëpresim.
Unë sinçerisht mendova të bashkëndjejë me Ju por më keqkuptuat pak; nëse keni shkruar si " angert" unë s'kam lexuar ndonjë vargë nga ju ndoshta për arsye se jam kyqur shumë më vonë ( Më duket Ju flisni për vitin 2005) por desha t'ju ngushëlloj me shkrimin tim të më lartëm, për t'ju motivuar, që të shkruani akoma: s'ka rëndësi në kam lexuar ndonjë poezi nga Ju apo se kam lexuar: nëse se kam lexuar at'herë jam i gatshëm ta lexoj tani vetëm më sugjero se, Ku t'klikoj dhe pse jo: ta lexoj!
 NGa një Poezi s'mundet t'i rrotullohet asnjeri asgjë në barkë?!

----------


## nestorp

I nderuar shqiptaro amerikan nga Kalaja e Dodes.Lexova pak nga ankesa juaj dhe kuptova gjithcka!Thua qe ke qene i persekutuar nga regjimi komunist apo jo.Mua me vjen keq per vujatjet e tua dhe te shume fatkeqeve te tjere.Por mua gjithashtu me vjen turp ta leshoj veten tamam sikur kerkon meshire.E nga kush e kerkon kete meshire mor fatkeq?A e di ti se keto furome jane hapur nga pinjollet e atyre qe te kane persekutuar ty dhe gjithe shqiptaret.Ty te genjen mendja miku im se ne FSH ka demokraci alla amerikane.Harroje kete. Jane perralla!Cdo forum i hapur nga shqiptare,ashtu sic edhe qeverite apo cdo institucion tjeter ne vendin tone,(is Albanian policy) bazen e ka ish*komuniste.*Pra edhe ky forum ku ne japim opinionet tona ne virtualitet eshte pasqyre e vendin nga vijme.Me ke merzitur qe ju drejtohesh disa personave si Albo nje filo grek.Albo eshte coban prejKkorce o ju mbyllte.E ke pare me se sa devocion e mbron Greqine, apo gjarprin Janullatus,sikur e ka rritur e mbajtur Greqia per shekuj familjen e tij.Dje keta cobenj ishin sekretare partish e kuadro te komunizmit,sot jane vene ne sherbim te propogandes se falimentuar greke.
Ti je njeri i mire mesa shoh,por nuk qenke i zgjuar miku im.Si mor shkruake poezi apo dicka tjeter dhe nuk i ruake per veten tende dhe ja besoke virtualitetit dhe papergjegjesise se disa personave.Komunistet zhduken gjithe historine shqiptare para 1944-s.Ata hodhen ne Drin edhe eshtrat e Homerit shqiptar,Gjergj Fishtes.Edhe pinjollet e tyrenuk e kane problem me nje klikim te ti bejne ty mua e shume te tjereve delet cdo gje.
Duhet tu ruhesh provokimeve miku im.Para disa kohesh lexova disa poezi te nje gruaja ketu ne FSH.I bera nje vrejtje miqesore per te miren e saj,por ajo me nje vrazhdesi te papare mu leshua si neperke,tamam sikur i kisha vrare babane.Te siguroj qe mund te jete ndonje pinjolle ish sigurimsash.Kurse nje i quajtur A Tirana qe gjoja punuaka ne FMN ne Washington i del perkrah kesaj femre qe shkruante bejte si Zenel Bastari i Tiranes ,me kryevepren e tij trahanaja duke me fyer pa asnje shkak.Iu kunderpergjigja atij delenxhiu,qe sic me thuhet qenka edhe i persekutuar.Por une dhe ti e dijme mire qe midis te persekutuarve ka pasur plot hafije ne sherbim te komunistve.Edhe ky do te jete ndonje i till.Mendimin tim e perkrahen edhe disa forumiste te tjere duke e kuptuar qellimin tim te mire.Per ta qetesuar gruan bejtexheshe i shkrova ne privat me qellim per ta sqaruar e per t'i thene qe nuk ja kisha me te keq.Ajo jo vetem qe nuk u qetesua por ne bashkpunim me ndonje *pisanjos moderator apo administratore e publikoi PM tim.Mire beri qe e publikoi por me anen e ndonje(nuk mund t'i akuzoje te gjithe se behem njeri i poshter) qelbesire qe ka stafi i forumit shtoi sikur une i kisha thene se per ty ka thene filani e filani ashtu e keshtu.Kryesisht ishin ata qe perkrahen mendimet e mia racionale e jo qellimkqia.Kur e pashe me iku mendja.Bile nje djale kosovare e besoi bejtexheshen dhe me keputi 500 fyerje.Por njeriun e ndershem e ruan zoti dhe e verteta del ne shesh.Une i kisha ruajtur edhe pergjigjen e PM te bejtexheshes dhe ate qe i kisha derguar vet.I vura ne dispozicion djalit kosovar panelin tim dhe njekohesisht publikova PM e bejtexheshes me banim ne Tirane,por qe i jati apo i gjyshi mund te kene ardhur nga ato male qe je ti apo nga ato te Krahines time apo te ndonje tjetre.*Pra fjale fyese e mjaft percmuese kish shkruajtur vetem bejtexhesha e jo une.Une jam i ri ne kete forum dhe nuk kam asnje mik prej administrates qe te me ndihmonte,por shyqyr qe e kapa situaten shpejt,sepse ai pis qe modifikoi PM tim mund te fuste hundet e tij te pista edhe tek paneli im.Djali kosovar nuk pranoi te kontrollonte panelin tim,sepse ai eshte fisnik.Ai u bind qe une isha njeri i ndershem dhe kush ish bejtexhesha nga faktet qe lexoi.Prandaj tregohu me i zoti per veten tende e mos u beje te me falesh si ''lypsar''.*Te lutem mbaje koken lart dhe ketyre admin/moderatorve qe ti mednon se te kane fshire rpoezit e tua mos ju anko sikur kerkon meshire,sepse ashtu behesh per te te ardhur keq**Gjithmone duhet te qendrosh me koken larte e te shprehesh kurdohere ate krenarine e malesorit.Malesorit i ka vdekur edhe djali i vetem dhe nuk e ka dhene veten,jo disa poezi qe s'jane me!Por dua te kemi te qarte edhe dicka,se nqse ti apo une gabojme karshi dikujt ,duhet t'i kerkojme ndjese me ndershmeri.Ketu ka djem e vajza qe nuk e kane ate pjekurin ee duhur.Edhe kete duhet ta kemi parasysh!* Ne  nuk kemi te drejte te fyejme askend asnjehere,bile duhet te jemi te permbajtur disi!Do te te kshilloja qe tu ruhesh provokimeve.Pinjollet  e ish komunistve jane te ligj e intrigante!Per te te denuar ty ata ndersejne zagaret e tjere qe rrijne zgjidhur si ata larot pa zot rrugve te qyteteve te perendimit.Ti dhe une punojme,ndersa ata sillen si qene sallhane rrugve e kur ju duhen i ndersejne kunder atyre qe nuk i pelqejne.Ata jane idhnak,te hane mbas shpine.Drejtperdrejt nuk ua mabne.Ata ngjajne si dy pika uji me Enverin.Ai e spiunoi naten dhe fashistet e vrane Q Stafen.Kur u gdhi ai filloi ta qnte,por motrat e Qwmalit qendruan si fisnike e burreresha.Ato nuk e pranuan pensionin e deshmorit per te vellain,por qendruan *krenare para katilit.*KIji parasysh keto pak keshilla miqesore qe te dhashe ne menyre miqesore.Te shohim sa do te me kuptosh!

----------


## nestorp

*angert te lutem hiqi ato q-te e panevojeshme nga e folura dhe shkruaji ashtu si i ke folur ne Shqiperi.Nuk thuhet borgj por borxh miku im.Kam disa miq nga Kalaja e Dodes por nuk e kane zevendesuar c(ch) me q e xh-n e me gj.,prandaj edhe ti qe shkruan mire shqipen mos beje gafa te tilla.
Miqesisht Nestori*

----------


## Force-Intruder

Doni me per Belulet ne kete teme?

Mua me vjen keq per Eposin e Kreshmikut qe kishte shkruar Xhelo... Si nje ish-agjent i UDB, i kam ruajtur te gjitha vargjet e ketij autori lirik. Jam i gatshem ta ve ne dispozicion te autorit krijimtarine e humbur.

----------


## angert

> Doni me per Belulet ne kete teme?
> 
> Mua me vjen keq per Eposin e Kreshmikut qe kishte shkruar Xhelo... Si nje ish-agjent i UDB, i kam ruajtur te gjitha vargjet e ketij autori lirik. Jam i gatshem ta ve ne dispozicion te autorit krijimtarine e humbur.










-----------------------------
forca intruder  ti je delirium tremens   i maskuar ne  pseudonim tjeter 
dhe je njeri i poshter    e  shpirte prishur    dhe  je vet i tille ne sherbim te agjenturave te huaja      sikur te jem un i tille  siq thua ti  nuk do te ishte jeta ime  sketerre   ferr i verrtete  qe pikrisht   udb ja  me beri nji zullum te madh  gjat jetes time  agjentine tyre ata  e  perkdhelin e favorizojne ne te gjitha  format   -
sikur te isha un i tille  o i poshter  nuk do te isha  tr her i denuar politik  dhe me kaq  vuajtje   ku me futnin  veqmas  ne birucat me tmerrshme   e disa her me kan futur  ne nje far biruce  ku nuk kishte as ajr  te mjaftueshem dhe ishte tmerri vet 
ku mendova  thash se ketu mbaroj gjithqka  -
jo o pis  i ndyre  jo  nuk ka mundesi qe nje njeri te jet i tille siq  thua ti  e  mundohesh me me perlye  mor i poshter     sepse  gjith ato vite te gjata  ne burgje    nuk i mbane  agjenti i udb s  mor shpirte tradhtari  i pa besë   dinak
vertet je treguar njeri i poshter dhe  gjithqka   filloj nga ti  ne ket forum -
ti ishe ai qe  fillove  provokimet  qe ne fillim ne  vitin  2005  ti ishe ai qe provokoje njerz dhe shpifje   ti je korqare  dhe  bere  diskriminim     e un besova se  nga korqa  ka  njerz patriot  atrdhetare duke u bazuar ne te kaluaren e korqes   
ne kulturen dhe arsimimine  atij vendi  per te cilin kisha rrespekt     por ne ket rast un nuk e  gjykoj korqen  sepse ti je turpi i korqes  .
Ti ke filluar ngacmimin tim pa  kurfar shkaku dhe ke shpifur  ke bere  dallime   dhe ke  nxitur inate  raporte te kqia  ke provokuar komplet forumin   dhe pasi u diskreditove    me komplet fporumin si provokatorë  ndrrove  pseudonim  
je njeri i dyshimt dhe  ti mund te jesh ne sherbim te ndonje agjenture    te huaj si trubullues    i poshter dhe perqars i shqiptarve   ti edhe je perjashtuar   disa her nga  forumi.
NE  FILLIM UN KAM QENE NE RAPORTE TE MIRA ME  ADMINISTRATEN POR TI  ISHE SHKAKTARI KRYESORE QE NA I BERE PUNET QORBE    nxitsi kryesore i rremujave ne forum

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Drejtperdrejt nuk ua mabne.Ata ngjajne si dy pika uji me Enverin.Ai e spiunoi naten dhe fashistet e vrane Q Stafen.Kur u gdhi ai filloi ta qnte,por motrat e Qwmalit qendruan si fisnike e burreresha.Ato nuk e pranuan pensionin e deshmorit per te vellain,por qendruan *krenare para katilit.*KIji parasysh keto pak keshilla miqesore qe te dhashe ne menyre miqesore.Te shohim sa do te me kuptosh!


 Kot plako - kot!
  Filluat nga ato propagandat dhe gënjeshtrat e fillim vitit të 1991-es?
uaaa kjo s'pi ujë fare ë?
 E përse ta spiunonte Enveri atë? Donte Pozitë?
Po ku kishte pozitë në 1942-ten?
 Po në këtë vit kush e dinte se fashistët dhe nazistët do t'humbnin luftën ore xhanëm, ë? Gjermania ishte para dyerve të Kremlinit pothujse! Bota me shpresë të humbur ndërsa Enveri si " syqelë që paska qenë" e paska ndjerë që në atë kohë se, " partizanët" do të ngadhnjejnë dhe se Ay " duhet të spiunoj ata" që mund t'i zejnë pozitë atij, ë!
 Kot plako - kot!
 Sa për angartin u lajmërua ay Miku i tij dhe paska mundësi të gjitha poezit t'ja kthejë sërish ( megjithëse unë besoj që ay i ka) mirëpo mendja më thotë që ay dëshiron t'ja kthejnë në Forum!
 Po s'ja kthejnë këta të Forumit ore xhanëm, Jo s'ja kthejnë sepse këta janë si nastradini!
 Kur e pyetën nastradinin se sa vjeç ishte u gjegjë:
" gjashtëdhjetë".
 Kur e pyetën pas njëzet vjetë sërish i dha të njëjetën përgjigje:
" Gjashtëdhjetë".
" O po kjo s'bëhet sepse para njëzet vitesh, the, që je 60-et dhe tani sërish të njëjtën gjë"!
Ay u përgjegj:
" E po burrat vetëm një herë flasin".
 Këta t'i kanë larguar siç duket një herë dhe si nastradini " burrat( gratë) veç një herë flasin"!

----------


## angert

> Doni me per Belulet ne kete teme?
> 
> Mua me vjen keq per Eposin e Kreshmikut qe kishte shkruar Xhelo... Si nje ish-agjent i UDB, i kam ruajtur te gjitha vargjet e ketij autori lirik. Jam i gatshem ta ve ne dispozicion te autorit krijimtarine e humbur.


------------------
Si njeri i poshter dhe gjeloz qe je  ti gjoja po jap vrejtje  ke ndikuar me rremujat e tua te stafi i forumit athere dhe luftove me qdo kusht qe te me largosh  edhe nga  vendi  ne radhitjen me  autoret tjere  te letersdise shqipe  ti ishe ai  urrejtsi i madh  
qe urren  dhe  vetem urren   je zemer keq  shpirtkeq  je njeri qe  trubullon raportet ndenjerzore        fiori me shum vonese me ne fund   te pat terhqur vrejtjen por shum vone pasi qe ti komplet forumine provokove    nuk le njeri pa  prpovokuar
dhe nuk te vjen turp  qe e quan nje ish  te burgosur  poltik   agjent te udb  s  kur jeta me kaloj burgjeve  mor  fundrrine  e ndyre   jo vetem mua por shum shokeve te mi  qe  humben  shkollen   shanset  per  stdime e gjithqka  tjeter vetem per ti sherbyer lirise   se popullit    e sot tipat si ti dalin ktu e tallen me ne  pa pik fytre me masken  e poshter agjentureske  qe e mbane .
Sikur te isha un i tille  nuk do t eme dergonin burgjeve por hoteleve   do  te me 
mbanin  si pllumb    e jo te me torturonin    deri ne at   menyre   sa  qe kur me kan pa njiher te burgosurit  te ajur ne fytyre  e te nxire  ne  gjith trupoin e ne fytyre  
menduan se  ky ishte fundi im  me derguan pastaj ne spital qe te mos ju mbetja ne dore   ishin keto sjelljete ndyra  te inspektorve te udb  s  qe shkatzrronin rinine shqiptare  me dajak e burgje te gjata      ke gabuar o tradhtare  se  udb ja nuk trajton agjent te vet  ashtu me dhune e dajak   e burgime te gjata  por ti je njeri i poshter    e di qe je korqare por kush mund te jesh ti nje djallë    i vertet
me shpirte  dkalli  qe ndrron  pseudonimet  dhe shpife    per mua  silesh poshtersisht    ashtu siq u sollen disa  mugjahedin    wehabist taliban  me mua ne nje forum tjeter    vetem e vetem pse un nuk jam per talibanizem  e fergje ne trojet shqiptare  nuk jam kunder ndonje feje por  jam kunder zakoneve te tilal  e veshjeve  me feregje  jam kunder ekstremizmave  radikalizmave  fetare  por jo kunder  ndonje feje    dhe ai  me poshetrsi  nuk mu hoq  si rriqni me disa  tjere
me poshtersi  te pa shembullt    sepse donte te vendoste  feregje dhe wehabizem ne  trojet shqiptare  qe te asimilonte dhe talibanizonte kombin tone qe kla  edukim shekullore europian     populli yne nuk  esht fanatik fetare  ka fe por jo fanatizem esht popull kulturore  por ata donin  te sillnin talibanizmin dhe egersi   ne trojet tona zakone     asimiluese     dhe    menjiher me vune ne shenjester  me quajten tradhtare te fese   e qka jo  duke me kercnuar  ,
edhe ti  delirium tremens  forca intruder edhe ti i tille dinak je  si ata  ,dhe ke be kerdi ne ket forum    me sjelljet tua  tardhtare  maskuese

----------


## angert

> Doni me per Belulet ne kete teme?
> 
> Mua me vjen keq per Eposin e Kreshmikut qe kishte shkruar Xhelo... Si nje ish-agjent i UDB, i kam ruajtur te gjitha vargjet e ketij autori lirik. Jam i gatshem ta ve ne dispozicion te autorit krijimtarine e humbur.



-----------------------------------------------
belul dhe shul je ti koke  e krisur  shpifs intrigant    

  familja ime ka nje  histori mbi treqind vjeqare kontribut kombtare  
ku  dhe brezi yne   i fundit   komplet vllezerit  te kater  vlelzrit ishim te keqtrajtuar nga udb ja    dhe babai ishim ishim   te burgosur politik komplet nje familje  
mor  vampir  i agjenturave  te huaja qe mshefesh me emrin forca intruder e je delirium tremens   ai djalli i maparshem provokatori ma vampiresk i te gjitha kohrave ne te gjitha  forumet qe merr njerz neper goje n jerz te pa fajsshem 

      ndersa un  tri her jam i denuar  i burgosur  politik   kur pata un te behem  
agjent kur jeta me shkoj burgjeve  kush u ankua nga  un kuti bera un keq    vetem mire  duke u angazhuar per komb e atdhe   siq me njeh edhe forumi  

pra    nuk pata aspak rini vetem burgosje e perndjekje    

 as nuk kam para as pasuri   as shtepi  edhe toka na  esht plaqkitur dhe pasuria  tri her nga  regjimi  ish jugosllav    

ndersa vllaun  e madh ma mbyti udb ja     vet   babain ma verboi   ma shkatrroi burgjeve    dhe ja mori pasurine e token   #
 te gjith vllezerve na burgosi na keqtrajtoj    dhe na shkatrroj komplet ne kohen e ish regjimit jugosllav kemi qene te bojkotuar   te varfer  te izoluar  
ku njerzit  nuk guxoninas te na pershendetnin  nga regjimi  sepse eishim te perndjekur      dhe kur dola nga burgu  i pare politik  vinin naten  te na vizitonin te mos binin ne sy   poashtu  nga burgu  tjeter ku ndjeta   afro  9   vite    burgje  
politik  dhe püerseri  vinin vetem naten rrall ndonje  qe kishte guxim  
te  na  vizitonte diten     

 dhe  poashtu  xhaxhallalret  keshtu kishin vuajtur dhe komplet fisi po thuajse  nga prndjekja    sepse  ishim dhe mbetem  fis patriotesh  per kombin shqiptar  
 token na  e  mori pushtuesi serb  dhe   pasurine  duke filluar plaqkitjet qe nga  viti  1946  dhe burgosjen e babait    dhe na perndjeku komplet  

e      pas burgut deshten te me vrasin  te me zhdukin   fizikisht  

 deshten te me burgosin prap   dhe   te me dergojne ne kazerma ushtarake 
serbe  gjoja nuk kam mbaruar ushtrine   aty planifikonin te me eliminoin fizikisht siq   eliminuan shum shqptar por un dola ne arrati  edhe pse sa kisha mbaruar burgun  nuik me lan as dy jav te qet ne shtepi    pasi ndejta  9 vite burg  politik

  por un nuk shkova ne sherbim ushtarak jugosllav   dhe ik a  ne arrati siq iken me qindra  emija  shqiptar te kosoves  pasi qe  dininse qka i gjene neper kazerma   qetnikesh ku  i mbysnin naten shqiptart  kush tjeter per veq qetniket serb ne ushtrine jugosllave  

  dhe   si shum   tjere  djem  shqiptar te kosoves qe iknin nga sherbimi  ishtarak  
edhe un  dola  ne arrati  sa po me erdhi thirrja    per ne sherbim ushtarak  

 vuajta shum  edhe nen temperatura te ftfota  dimrit nga njihe r  mbesja perjasht

ne per disa  vende      sepse nuk guxoja te flej ne secilen shtepi  

as buk as para nuk kisha    vetem zoti e din se qka kam vuajtur  por ai esht ne qiell  dhe ty  ka me shuar  me qka ke   o mektara tradhtare  
sepse ti merr neper goj njerz te pafajshem  ruajau nga  zoti se   ai ka me te shembe  dhe kur te ndodhe  diqka  e tmerrshme   nga  mallkimi i perendise  mos pyet kah te rdhi dije  s eke be mekate shum   zoti nuk harron dhe shpisave si ti ua  qon     denimin o   i poshter  

me ne fund  ika    dhe arrita   te dal ne perendim  dhe dola ne  perendim
  ku  iknin rinija shqiptare nga sherbimi ushtarak  sepse neper kazerma  serbet  
vrisnin shqiptar  te pa faj   prandaj shqiptart iknin e dilnin neperndim arratiseseshin  

 Shqiptart  e rrethines  ku kam jetuar na njohin  por dhe ketu ku kam vepruar per atdhe na njohin    eme njohin  

 me njohin per aktivitetin  tim patriotik   ne serhbim te atdheut    jam nji nder organizatoret e shum demostratave  dhe protestave  dhe aktiviteteve e ndihmave humanitare  ne sherbim te atdheut  

  dhe ka shqiptar qe kan   aq shum rrsespekt    per mua ktu   sa qe po te din  se ti flet kshtu per mua   te hidhet ne qafe    dhe te han    te gjalle.  po te them  sepse e dijn   e me njohin     se me qfar bnesnikrie i sherbeva un atdheut   e ti del e  lehe si bushter pas maske  o forca intruder   o agjent i sherbimeve te huaja    

  turp te kesh o fllqisire   agjent dhe ndytsire  je vetem ti  dhe po shifet sjellja   e jote    e poshter  dhe e pa karakter  

un me njimij mundime   mezi ika ne perendim ne at kohe    me shum peripeti dhe shum vuajtje te ferrit    dhe   ku jetoj me nje kafshate buk  i humbur dhe i tregtur ne ket mergim   e ti llomotit  kot mor poshtersir  flliqsirë i ndyre  e me pergojon flliqur  me flliqsine tende  te ndyre  prej njeriu qenje  elige si q je  

agjentet e udb  s     i    kan te gjitha te mirat  dhe  nuk jan ne  pozita te tilla   te mjera  siq isha un gjith jeten   un nuk do te isha kshtu  por ndryshe do ish pozita ime jo neper burgje   sepse ata nuk ua humbin jeten burgjeve  agjentve te vet  
por ne rinise shqiptare na  humbnin jeten burgjeve me qellim qe te na shkatrojne  
na fusnin te ri ne burgje e na llironin pas dhjet vitesh e   e 15  vitesh eperseri na ndiqnin  per te na futur prap burgje  e per te na zhdukur     pra ata nuk i ndjekun agjentet e vet kshtu agjentet e tyre bejne tejter jete o  i krisur  i poshter   je ti    dhe tardhtar i pa fytyre  

ata   agjentet e  tyre e  kan  jeten    jeten neper hotele  jo neper burgje

  mor i ndyre  i pa besë mor tradhtarë dinak spiun  qe  shpife  me poshtersi  te ndyra    kunde rmje   me qellim  perlyerje  por nuk te ece  se mua me njeh forumi  dhe lexuesit    te gjith   dijn    se kush jam un ekush je ti

----------


## angert

> *angert te lutem hiqi ato q-te e panevojeshme nga e folura dhe shkruaji ashtu si i ke folur ne Shqiperi.Nuk thuhet borgj por borxh miku im.Kam disa miq nga Kalaja e Dodes por nuk e kane zevendesuar c(ch) me q e xh-n e me gj.,prandaj edhe ti qe shkruan mire shqipen mos beje gafa te tilla.
> Miqesisht Nestori*



--------------------

un te them te drejten nuk ju kushtoj shum rendesi ketyre  drejtshkrimeve  

jo per diqka por nuk me shkon disciplina shum  ne drjteshkrim  sepse nuk i ve shumm re  
   dhe te kerkoj germat  posht e lart  nuk kam kohe     mendoj se ketu jemi ne nje forum   dhe  rendesi ka qe te lexohet fjalia   

kur botohet libri    jan lektoret qe merren me ket problem

----------


## angert

> *
> 
> Hmmm,me bere te dyshoj !?Kush jemi -JU-,Po ti a nuk bene pjese tek kjo -JU-????A nuk je edhe Ti shqiptar a???*




-------------------
Kam shum per te thene  per keto fjale  tuat  qe te sqaroj njiher ty  
ne  fakt un  ketyre ditve jam diqka  nervoz dhe  jo ne dsiponim

por  sa i perket fjales  a jam shqiptar a jo mendoj   jam  shqiptar   disa    her ma shum  se ti      te jesh e binbdur per ket     dhe jam i bindur se ma shum se  ti kam vepruar per atdhe     dhe po  qe se vjen te sakrifica perseri ma shum se ti sakrifikoj per atdhe    por  nganjiher njeriu jep ndonje vrejtje  sepse kanardhur disa kohra te kqia  te mos them abssurde  -
por  edhe kam te drejt te qortoj e te jap vrejtje  ku ka  dukuri te kqia    zakonisht  kur them diqka  ndonje  vrejtje  nuk mendoj  te te gjith shqiptaret  
 por te nje numer  njerzish   dhe jam i bindur se ka humbur rrespekti  te ne    pa dyshim s e  po ket e thone shum njerz jo vetem un por ka plot qe ethone  ket  
      por ti perse nuk flet kur ka   diqka pozitive ne at qe  them un
 por i bishtron temes dhe kapesh per  fundit te fjalive si  nje skile       perse nuk behesh ndonjeher njerzore   pa  therra  provokuese ne gjuhe me fole per padrejtesite e diskriminimin qe po ndodhe  

por flet  e kapesh kur un zemrohem e qortoj  nese un qortoj  un nuk qfarosi njerz


dhe perseri jam ai qe  popullin tim e  dua  por  un nuk mund te pajtohem me  dukuri negative   dhe nese them shqiptar  nuk mendoj te te gjith shqiptarët 

sepse  te gjith nuk e  kan humbur rrespektin ka akoma njerz  me rrespekt   -
 sa per fjalen  ju la  zoti aty ku jeni    po  a nuk ke sy  me pa  ti se  sa mbrapa  perendimit  kemi mbetur  
 e   jemi   sa te mjere jemi te  izoluar e te  pa pune   te varfer  pe shpartalluar  te pa dashuri njeri me tjetrin   vendi u mbush me  mohues    me  shkelje te te drejtave te njeriut  papunsi varfri korrupcion   anarki  pshtjellim   mjerim
   per  q arsye ndodhin keto  mjerime  per shkak te mosperfilljeve   dhe egoizmit 

dhe padrejtesive   te mos organizimit e shum faktorve tjere    prandaj them ju la zoti aty ku jeni  vrejtje   spese  

humbu dashuria humbi solidaritetit organizimi dhe perbashksia    unitetit ne mes 

te shqiptarve  ka humbur edhe rrespekti   kuptohet jo te te gjith por esht e vertet 

se  ka humbur dhe jo pak   pse  a mos po genjej diqka  jo  pra  esht e vertet  
megjithat  kur flas per respektin e kam pa se  ndaj te vjeterve nuk ka ma  rrespekt po thuajse  dhe sa i perket rrespektit  te ne  shqiptart edhe nuk ishte  edhe aq    i praktikuar  gjithkund  ky vyrtyt    popullore  megjithat dikur ishte  
sidomos   i riu rrepsketonte te vjetrin  tash  po thuejse  pak ekziston  kjo  
qe i riu te rrespketoj te moshuarin  kjo ka qene  teme ne nje forum  pse dhe ku jan shkaqet

----------


## angert

> I nderuar shqiptaro amerikan nga Kalaja e Dodes.Lexova pak nga ankesa juaj dhe kuptova gjithcka!Thua qe ke qene i persekutuar nga regjimi komunist apo jo.Mua me vjen keq per vujatjet e tua dhe te shume fatkeqeve te tjere.Por mua gjithashtu me vjen turp ta leshoj veten tamam sikur kerkon meshire.E nga kush e kerkon kete meshire mor fatkeq?A e di ti se keto furome jane hapur nga pinjollet e atyre qe te kane persekutuar ty dhe gjithe shqiptaret.Ty te genjen mendja miku im se ne FSH ka demokraci alla amerikane.Harroje kete. Jane perralla!Cdo forum i hapur nga shqiptare,ashtu sic edhe qeverite apo cdo institucion tjeter ne vendin tone,(is Albanian policy) bazen e ka ish*komuniste.*Pra edhe ky forum ku ne japim opinionet tona ne virtualitet eshte pasqyre e vendin nga vijme.Me ke merzitur qe ju drejtohesh disa personave si Albo nje filo grek.Albo eshte coban prejKkorce o ju mbyllte.E ke pare me se sa devocion e mbron Greqine, apo gjarprin Janullatus,sikur e ka rritur e mbajtur Greqia per shekuj familjen e tij.Dje keta cobenj ishin sekretare partish e kuadro te komunizmit,sot jane vene ne sherbim te propogandes se falimentuar greke.
> Ti je njeri i mire mesa shoh,por nuk qenke i zgjuar miku im.Si mor shkruake poezi apo dicka tjeter dhe nuk i ruake per veten tende dhe ja besoke virtualitetit dhe papergjegjesise se disa personave.Komunistet zhduken gjithe historine shqiptare para 1944-s.Ata hodhen ne Drin edhe eshtrat e Homerit shqiptar,Gjergj Fishtes.Edhe pinjollet e tyrenuk e kane problem me nje klikim te ti bejne ty mua e shume te tjereve delet cdo gje.
> Duhet tu ruhesh provokimeve miku im.Para disa kohesh lexova disa poezi te nje gruaja ketu ne FSH.I bera nje vrejtje miqesore per te miren e saj,por ajo me nje vrazhdesi te papare mu leshua si neperke,tamam sikur i kisha vrare babane.Te siguroj qe mund te jete ndonje pinjolle ish sigurimsash.Kurse nje i quajtur A Tirana qe gjoja punuaka ne FMN ne Washington i del perkrah kesaj femre qe shkruante bejte si Zenel Bastari i Tiranes ,me kryevepren e tij trahanaja duke me fyer pa asnje shkak.Iu kunderpergjigja atij delenxhiu,qe sic me thuhet qenka edhe i persekutuar.Por une dhe ti e dijme mire qe midis te persekutuarve ka pasur plot hafije ne sherbim te komunistve.Edhe ky do te jete ndonje i till.Mendimin tim e perkrahen edhe disa forumiste te tjere duke e kuptuar qellimin tim te mire.Per ta qetesuar gruan bejtexheshe i shkrova ne privat me qellim per ta sqaruar e per t'i thene qe nuk ja kisha me te keq.Ajo jo vetem qe nuk u qetesua por ne bashkpunim me ndonje *pisanjos moderator apo administratore e publikoi PM tim.Mire beri qe e publikoi por me anen e ndonje(nuk mund t'i akuzoje te gjithe se behem njeri i poshter) qelbesire qe ka stafi i forumit shtoi sikur une i kisha thene se per ty ka thene filani e filani ashtu e keshtu.Kryesisht ishin ata qe perkrahen mendimet e mia racionale e jo qellimkqia.Kur e pashe me iku mendja.Bile nje djale kosovare e besoi bejtexheshen dhe me keputi 500 fyerje.Por njeriun e ndershem e ruan zoti dhe e verteta del ne shesh.Une i kisha ruajtur edhe pergjigjen e PM te bejtexheshes dhe ate qe i kisha derguar vet.I vura ne dispozicion djalit kosovar panelin tim dhe njekohesisht publikova PM e bejtexheshes me banim ne Tirane,por qe i jati apo i gjyshi mund te kene ardhur nga ato male qe je ti apo nga ato te Krahines time apo te ndonje tjetre.*Pra fjale fyese e mjaft percmuese kish shkruajtur vetem bejtexhesha e jo une.Une jam i ri ne kete forum dhe nuk kam asnje mik prej administrates qe te me ndihmonte,por shyqyr qe e kapa situaten shpejt,sepse ai pis qe modifikoi PM tim mund te fuste hundet e tij te pista edhe tek paneli im.Djali kosovar nuk pranoi te kontrollonte panelin tim,sepse ai eshte fisnik.Ai u bind qe une isha njeri i ndershem dhe kush ish bejtexhesha nga faktet qe lexoi.Prandaj tregohu me i zoti per veten tende e mos u beje te me falesh si ''lypsar''.*Te lutem mbaje koken lart dhe ketyre admin/moderatorve qe ti mednon se te kane fshire rpoezit e tua mos ju anko sikur kerkon meshire,sepse ashtu behesh per te te ardhur keq**Gjithmone duhet te qendrosh me koken larte e te shprehesh kurdohere ate krenarine e malesorit.Malesorit i ka vdekur edhe djali i vetem dhe nuk e ka dhene veten,jo disa poezi qe s'jane me!Por dua te kemi te qarte edhe dicka,se nqse ti apo une gabojme karshi dikujt ,duhet t'i kerkojme ndjese me ndershmeri.Ketu ka djem e vajza qe nuk e kane ate pjekurin ee duhur.Edhe kete duhet ta kemi parasysh!* Ne  nuk kemi te drejte te fyejme askend asnjehere,bile duhet te jemi te permbajtur disi!Do te te kshilloja qe tu ruhesh provokimeve.Pinjollet  e ish komunistve jane te ligj e intrigante!Per te te denuar ty ata ndersejne zagaret e tjere qe rrijne zgjidhur si ata larot pa zot rrugve te qyteteve te perendimit.Ti dhe une punojme,ndersa ata sillen si qene sallhane rrugve e kur ju duhen i ndersejne kunder atyre qe nuk i pelqejne.Ata jane idhnak,te hane mbas shpine.Drejtperdrejt nuk ua mabne.Ata ngjajne si dy pika uji me Enverin.Ai e spiunoi naten dhe fashistet e vrane Q Stafen.Kur u gdhi ai filloi ta qnte,por motrat e Qwmalit qendruan si fisnike e burreresha.Ato nuk e pranuan pensionin e deshmorit per te vellain,por qendruan *krenare para katilit.*KIji parasysh keto pak keshilla miqesore qe te dhashe ne menyre miqesore.Te shohim sa do te me kuptosh!






Te  falenderoj  per shkrimin  pervojat ne forume  jan te hidhura  me kan fyer  disa   rend   jo vetem mua  por shum njerz  ketu jan fyer  prandaj them ka humbur rrespekti -
Nuk   kam  dalur me paraqitje nen shtruese por ne natyren time  esht  paraqitja  njerzore    dhe   shpirti im  jeton per humanizem    por kur shof qe  shpirti   i ndonje  
 njeriu  esht i keq  dhe   djallzorë    dhe i ndyre  me at njeri pastaj shkoj dhemb 
per dhemb

  dhe ma pak me brenë ndergjegjja  kur e shof se esht i ndyre ky njeri  

un kam problem me ndergjegjen  time    dhe nese i bie dikuj ne qafe  pa faj  gabimisht me vret ndergjegjja   te un   luan shum rrol ndergjegjja  shpirti im nuk  e duron dot  ti bie ne qaf dikuj pa faj  vetem fajtorit  dhe te keqit negativit  
por perseri e qortoj veten perse  me ra  ne nivel me  nje idiot  
ndersa per ndonje nenshtrim  timin  nuk behet fjale  vetem dola te kerkoj drejtesi per se  veprohet keshtu e nuk ka rrespekt ndaj nje te moshuari  dhe behen kso veprime

----------

